# Bequeit DP Pro 650 schafft das SLI?



## Forti (13. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe obiges NT mit 650W und baue mir gerade ein SLI auf mit 2x GTX 460 1GB EE.
Nun weiss ich nicht so recht ob das NT für stabilen Dauerbetrieb reicht oder ob ich nicht besser ein Bequeit 750W NT kaufen sollte?

Ich habe bisher nur das Bequiet gewählt da ich ausnahmslos nur gutes über diese Produkte berichten kann und man evtl auch 3 Grafikkarten anschliessen kann.

Das NT sollte schwarze(s) Kabel(sleeve) haben, Leise sein, lange Kabel da Big Tower, Stromsparend, Stark, SLI, KM, guten Support, Preislich ansprechend, SICHER sein.

Ich bin kein großer V-Modder, OC wird sich nur im "normalen" Bereich befinden 

evl liegt irgendwo ja noch eins rum?


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2010)

Wenn ein neues, dann kein BeQuiet, das ist allenfalls
mittelmaß.

Und ja, das NT sollte es eigentlich schaffen.


----------



## Forti (13. September 2010)

Mit welcher begründung ist das Schrott? 

Bite keine Aussagen wie "Das xyz ist schrott oder schei.. mist etc" schreiben, wenn es dazu keine fachliche Begründung gibt. Denn mit solchen Aussagen kann ich mich leider nicht zufrieden geben da es keine Kauf/nicht Kaufargumente sind.

Wenn ich eine Frage NUR und Explizit zu Bequiet gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich das in dieses Forum geschrieben. Da aber noch eine andere Frage mitenthalten ist habe ich das nicht. Also bitte Mod, pack den Tread wieder zurück. Danke.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2010)

Schrott war vll. etwas überzogen, aber wirklich gut ist Be Quiet nicht
(mehr). Aber allemal besser als LC Power etc.

Gute NTs:

Cougar CM 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax MODU87+ 700W ATX 2.3 (EMG700AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ( habe ich selber, teuer
aber wirklich gut. Höre NICHTS)
Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master Silent Pro M700, 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die schaffen die 2 GTX460er zu 100 %.



> Wenn ich eine Frage NUR und Explizit zu Bequiet gehabt hätte, dann hätte  ich das in dieses Forum geschrieben. Da aber noch eine andere Frage  mitenthalten ist habe ich das nicht. Also bitte Mod, pack den Tread  wieder zurück. Danke.


Naja, du hast danach gefragt ob es SLI packt, also passt es schon hierrein.
@BeQuiet: nichts für Ungut


----------



## david430 (13. September 2010)

bei bequiet ist das ripple and noise eben oft ein großes problem...

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 750 Watt - NesteQ E²CS X-Strike XS-750

das hab ich mir gekauft. ist verdammt leise, sehr belastbar durch ne weitere 12 volt schiene, super kabelmanagement durch steckverbindungen.... alles in allem sehr gelungen und die effizienz geht hoch bis 88%.


zu der vorauswahl von meinem vorredner. das enermax und das seasonic sind zwar ohne jeden zweifel erhaben, aber doch recht teuer. das cm700 von cougar und das antec sind leistungstechnisch ebenfalls gut, aber das kabelmanagement ist hirnrissig. alles ist da an kabeln drinnen, nur die pcie kabel sind modular... aber bei nem 460 sli system wirste dann alle 4 kabel brauchen, soll heißen, dein kabelmanagement wäre dann voll fürn arsch  das war der grund, warum ich von cougar weg bin und das nesteq genommen hab...


----------



## Forti (13. September 2010)

Das Cougar ist Orange bääääh, und die kabel sind bunt.
Das Enermax ist wirklich Teuer, aber denke ich sehr gut.
Das Seasonic höhrt sich gut an, doch hatt ja auch nur 650W
Das Antec hatt zu wenig Anschlüsse, finde ich, und auch nur 650W.
Das CoolerMaster sieht gut aus doch hatt es nur 2xPcie Stecker.
Aber danke für die Mühe die Du dir gemacht hast.

Das NesteQ, hm. Diese Firma sagt mir überhaupt nichts. So auf den ersten Blick ertmal nicht schlecht. Danke.

Wenn Ihr 650W Netzteile empfehlt, dann brauche ich mir doch eigentlich kein neues zulegen, oder? Gibt es von Bequiet denn evtl Anschlusskabel für die Graka vom Molex/SATA Anschluss des NT aus? Ich benutze eh nur 1 Molex/SATA Anschluss am NT.

EDIT: Ich wollte keinen doppelpost machen, wegen Kaufberatung, nunmuss ich das doch machen. 
@David, genau, und wenn man mal kein SLI machen möchte hatt man die Kabel da hängen.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2010)

> Das Cougar ist Orange bääääh, und die kabel sind bunt.
> Das Enermax ist wirklich Teuer, aber denke ich sehr gut.
> Das Seasonic höhrt sich gut an, doch hatt ja auch nur 650W
> Das Antec hatt zu wenig Anschlüsse, finde ich, und auch nur 650W.
> ...


1. Ok
2. Joa stimmt, aber top.
3. Es reicht für 2 460er locker.
4. Nein, die Anschlüsse reichen. 2 Mal 6+2 und 2 mal 6 Pin. Guck mal genau hin.
5. Siehe 4.
6. Kein Ding, dafür ist das Forum da.

Nochmals, dein jetziges sollte auch reichen.


----------



## david430 (13. September 2010)

diese molex zu pcie müssten bei deinen grafikkarten beiliegen. also ich hab mal ausgerechnet, wie viel Dein sys bräuchte. da der rechner keine 460 hatte, hab ich 2 260 genommen, was sich aber nicht viel schenkt. dann noch 8 lüfter ausgewählt und 8 geräte an usb und raus kommt ein verbrauch von 411 watt. wenn Du da noch einiges dazu rechnest, dann kommen 500 watt raus, übertaktung, etc. aber das ist dann schon das maximum. eig. müsste das netzteil dann ja reichen...


ps: falls Du selber mal einstellen willst 

http://provenquality.org/index.php?id=1


----------



## Forti (13. September 2010)

Cooler Rechner, ich habe einfach mal mit 2x GTX 470 gerechnet und bin mit allem anderen, 5x 120er, 2HDD, 1x Sound, DVD-RW. auf 437W gekommen. Hm. Somit müsste ja dann doch mein NT noch ausreichen. 
Dann fehlen nur 2 Anschlusskabel von Molex/SATA am NT auf PCIe um eine 2 Graka anzuschliessen. Nein leider liegen diese nicht bei.


----------



## david430 (13. September 2010)

echt nicht? die waren sogar bei meiner 8800 gt bulk dabei... aber die dürften sicher nicht soo viel kosten...


----------



## Forti (13. September 2010)

Leute, 
NICHT die Adapter die beiligen bei der Graka, diese Stummel. Ich suche welche die an das NT direkt kommen. Also da wo man normalerweise diese Kabelbäume für die HDD/Laufwerke anschliest, da möchte ich direkt mit den Grakakabeln rann, bzw hoffe das es dafür welche gibt.


----------



## zøtac (13. September 2010)

Forti schrieb:


> Leute,
> NICHT die Adapter die beiligen bei der Graka, diese Stummel. Ich suche welche die an das NT direkt kommen. Also da wo man normalerweise diese Kabelbäume für die HDD/Laufwerke anschliest, da möchte ich direkt mit den Grakakabeln rann, bzw hoffe das es dafür welche gibt.


Also die Modularen Kabel kann man meines Wissens nicht gegen andere ersetzten...


----------



## Forti (14. September 2010)

keiner da von Bequiet?


----------



## Recovery (14. September 2010)

Könntes dir Mudo Kabel von Bequiet Kundenservice evtl. ordern schreib sie einfach mal an oder warte bis Stefan sich meldet


----------



## Forti (15. September 2010)

hm, man wartet hier genauso wie im echten Kundenservice auf Antwort, ein klares No Go. 
Angerufen habe ich, geht keiner ran, zurückrufen, da der Service angeboten wird, wird auch nicht, email beantwortung gleich null. 

Ich bin enttäuscht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. September 2010)

Hallo Forti
Von der Leistung sollte dein aktuelles Gerät ausreichend sein, jedoch besitzt es die benötigten Anschlüsse nicht, so dass der Betrieb nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist und du auf Adapter zurückgreifen müsstest.


Forti schrieb:


> Leute,
> NICHT die Adapter die beiligen bei der Graka, diese Stummel. Ich suche welche die an das NT direkt kommen. Also da wo man normalerweise diese Kabelbäume für die HDD/Laufwerke anschliest, da möchte ich direkt mit den Grakakabeln rann, bzw hoffe das es dafür welche gibt.


Deinen Wünschen können wir nicht entsprechen, da uns die von dir gewünschte Verkabelung nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Forti (15. September 2010)

Ah, super, Danke. Dann werde ich mir etwas Basteln.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. September 2010)

> Ah, super, Danke. Dann werde ich mir etwas Basteln.


Das würde ich lassen. Du weißt nicht ob du von den beiden Leitungen jeweils noch ~50 Watt abzwacken kannst  Nicht dass es nachher raucht,
dann ist das Geschrei groß. 

Vll. kann Stefan was dazu sagen...


----------



## Forti (16. September 2010)

Wieso nicht? Ich habe doch noch 3 Anschlüsse frei, und zu jeder Graka gibt es Adapter, also kann ich mir doch daraus ein vernünftiges Kabel basteln? Klar wäre es mir leiber ein besserers NT zu haben, doch das muss ich erstmal suchen. Es war ja auch so geplant das das hier ein Netzteilkaufinformationstread wird, aber irgend so ein übereifriger Mod hatt mal wieder gemeint er müsse es besser wissen. Somit muss ich morgen erstmal schön nen Doppelpost machen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. September 2010)

Hallo Forti

Bedenke, das du das Netzteil ggF auch an die Leistungsgrenze - oder darüber hinaus - belasten könntest, was zu einer geringeren Lebensdauer des Gerätes fürhen wird.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. September 2010)

Nein, du schreibst nen Mod an, und bittest ihn, den Thread
zurückzuverschieben. 

Hallo, die machen das ehrenamtlich, die haben auch
ein RL und sind nicht dazu da, dass du sie rumscheuchst.
 Die gucken nicht jeden Thread durch,
ob da "verschieben bitte" steht.

Sorry, aber musste mal raus.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (19. September 2010)

@ Infin1ty

ich versteh nicht was du gegen BeQuiet hast. wahrscheinlich kennst du dich in der Technik nichtmal aus (wovon ich ausgehe), schreibst hier dass es Schrott ist und willst die Marke mit LC-Power vergleichen. ich hab noch nie Probleme mit BeQuiet Netzteilen gehabt und ich glaub nicht dass es sich auch ändert


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2010)

Ich habe BeQuiet NTs nicht mit LC Power Netzteilen
gleichgestellt, da liegen noch Welten an Qualität zwischen.
Als Schrott habe ich sie auf keinen Fall bezeichnet, das würde einfach
nicht stimmen.

Ich habe ledeglich festgestellt, dass BeQuiet NTs nur noch mittelmaß
sind, wobei mir einige hier im Forum zustimmen werden. 



			
				God-Among-Insects schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich kennst du dich in der Technik nichtmal aus (wovon ich  ausgehe), schreibst hier dass es Schrott ist und willst die Marke mit  LC-Power vergleichen. ich hab noch nie Probleme mit BeQuiet Netzteilen  gehabt und ich glaub nicht dass es sich auch ändert



Diese Aussage ist einfach nur lächerlich... Wenn du dich mit der Technik
in Netzteilen auskennst, dann erklär mir doch bitte mal wodurch BeQuiet NTs deiner Meinung nach so überragend sind. Und weil du noch nie Probleme mit deren Netzteilen hattest, heißt das nicht dass das anderen genau so geht.

Du kannst ja gerne bei deinem BeQuiet NT bleiben, schlecht sind sie ja nicht, das hat niemand gesagt.


----------



## zøtac (19. September 2010)

Im 2ten Post in diesem Thread stand 
"Wenn ein neues dann auf keinen fall Be Quiet, die sind schrott"
Mhm, grad schau ich auf die erste seite:
"Wenn ein neues dann auf keinen fall Be Quiet, die sind höchtens noch Mittelmaß"
*Editiert von Infin1ty, heute 15:07
Also ich finds lustig 
Und ich mag mein BQ NT, es ist absolut nicht zu hören und wird auch nicht warm!


----------



## Infin1ty (19. September 2010)

Im 3ten Post habe ich geschrieben, das Schrott überzogen war,
mal lesen bitte.

Denke der Fred hier kann geclosed werden, endet nur wieder
in nem War.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich denke es ist besser, wenn ich das Thema an dieser Stelle schließe.


----------

